# Elong Fin Rot



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

My Elong developed a little hole in his tail fin about 3 months ago. Over time it started to get a white ring around the hole and get bigger. It looks as if its rotting or is infected. I treated it with malafix a few months back and it started to go away. By the end of the medication cycle is was almost gone. Then about 3 weeks later it started to get worse again. Now its back to its original state if not worse. Should i just treat again? or go for a longer period of time than the bottle says. Also is it ALOT better to take the carbon out? or will it be fine with it in? Thanks.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If it was "almost" gone, your "medication cycle" was not complete.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

pics?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Take some pics.
From what I know about fin rot, it starts from the outer edges and works it's way in. Don't know if this is what your describing but the whiteness does fit, can't say more without pics.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

I think the problem here was you used a product that clearly says remove all carbon before treatment. If you left your carbon in, your fish wasnt get the full effects of the medication and thats why it returned. Remove your carbon, medicate with Melafix and Pimafix and I would follow the label and dose daily for 7 days, then do a 50% water change and dose again daily for another 7 days.

It sounds more like a tear in the fin that has become infected or fungal. Fin rot does start at the outter edges.


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

i have dosed with pima and mela and nothing. The first time i used melafix it almost went away completely. This time nothing from Pima and Melafix. I dosed for the 7 days then did the $50 water change and now i'm starting the cycle again, so far no results. Any suggestions? I tried to take pics but he wont stay still. Ill try again and post them asap. Thanks.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow a $50 water change sounds expensive...









Yeah pics would be great


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

Smoke said:


> Wow a $50 water change sounds expensive...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha i meant 50%, I'll try to get some decent ones tonight


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

$50 dollar water change?








Better be hot women in skimpy bikinis using bottled evian water to justify that price.


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

haha I think i would in fact pay 50 bucks for that. It sounds damn good lol...But i had some pics from a while back. It actually spread a little bigger at this time. Here are some pics. Sorry for the quality, my camera sucks and this elong wont stay still lol. Thanks again.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Did you removed the carbon from your filter?... as been said you should treat again without carbon on your filter...


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

Yea I removed the carbon before medicating


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

nothing seems to be working right now :S


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Bump up your temperature and dose some salt if your not already (remove any live plants before as it will kill them). Double check your params and try to keep your nitrates as low as possible during this time.


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

Temp is at 82, I have already dosed with salt, water perams are good, nitrates are at 5-10 ppm and no live plants. It doesn't seem to be getting worse but it's not getting better...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

VJventrella said:


> Temp is at 82, I have already dosed with salt, water perams are good, nitrates are at 5-10 ppm and no live plants. It doesn't seem to be getting worse but it's not getting better...


Be patient, salt treatment should work... keep us updated!


----------

